# [SOLVED] What is my optimal air flow for my case?



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

I just realized that the front intake fan for my case actually is for the Hard Drives that are inside a cage, this concerns how the air flow of this case is since ill be overclocking my cpu. The case im using has the one front fan for the HDD's , two top intake fans, one rear exhaust, and lastly my cpu cooler flows air vertically instead of towards the case's side. So im curious if this type of airflow is good for overclocking or not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

One 120mm fan in front & rear is usually fine. If they don't do the job you probably have another problem. If possible, rotate the CPU fan to exhaust to the rear.
The primary requirement for OC'ing is good quality components and a good aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan.
Why OC? Are you experiencing lack of performance?
PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

Airflow sounds good to me.

You will need a 3rd party CPU air cooler if you want to OC.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

Yes i do have a 3rd party cooler, this thread is somewhat relevant to a older thread i posted a short time ago. The reason this is in a building forum is because i havent put the components together yet and i wanted to make sure the airflow is good before i put it together. Once i build all the parts together the only used parts will a 6 month old PSU and 2 year old ram. My reason to OC my cpu is simply for better performance. Here are the models of the hardware:

Mobo: "GA-990FXA-UD3"

RAM: Not sure about the model but im using 3 2GB DDR3 ram, that are either running at 1333mhz or 1600mhz. 

PSU: "M12II 620 Bronze"



CPU: "FD6300WMHKBOX" On turbo this core runs at 4.2 but i wanted to overclock to 4.5 simply for the extra performance.

CPU Cooler: "RR-212E-20PK-R2" Cooler Master 212 EVO.

Case: "R4-L2R-20AC-GP" CFI Diablo

GPU: "HD7770-2GD5" Asus Radeon HD 7770, Im curious if overclocking my cpu will not show any visible benefits since my graphics card may be bottlenecked if i OC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

OC'ing a 3.6GHz CPU will show improvements in benchmarks but highly doubtful in real use.



Tyree said:


> One 120mm fan in front & rear is usually fine. If they don't do the job you probably have another problem. If possible, rotate the CPU fan to exhaust to the rear.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

Well in that case i may not even use the 3rd party cpu cooler, and i havent tried but i highly doubt i can rotate the cooler ill have to look into it. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is my optimal air flow for my case?*

You're welcome. 
Most all aftermarket CPU coolers can be rotated unless some other component is in the way and restricts the mounting.


----------

